# timber joints



## Harro (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,
Im chasing info on timber joints on the cnc flatbed routers.
Any links would be appreciated.

cheers

Harrow


----------



## P8143 (Dec 24, 2009)

Harrow,

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but I used to work for a company that had a Hundegger. It is a very capable machine. The link is ww.hundeggerusa.com, obviously add another w in front as there is some dumb rule about not posting URLs until you have enough posts on the forum, geesh!

Good Luck,
Phil


----------



## Harro (Jan 3, 2010)

Phil,
Im actually looking for dxf files I can import into my CNC software.
The software that was supplied with my machine is Profilelab 3D.

cheers
Harrow


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

You may want to check out the link below, great help site for CNC equipment...

CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net! - Powered by vBulletin

====



Harrow said:


> Phil,
> Im actually looking for dxf files I can import into my CNC software.
> The software that was supplied with my machine is Profilelab 3D.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

P8143 said:


> Harrow,
> 
> Not sure if this is what you are looking for but I used to work for a company that had a Hundegger. It is a very capable machine. The link is ww.hundeggerusa.com, obviously add another w in front as there is some dumb rule about not posting URLs until you have enough posts on the forum, geesh!
> 
> ...


(off topic)
Actually I don't think it's a dumb rule because it keeps bots/spammers from coming in and posting links to viagra, cialis, and other penis enhancements (I've seen it happen on other forums).

You now have more than 10 posts so you should be able to post links now.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Hey Harrow,

Here's a link to check-out. I had downloaded these joints a while back but couldn't remember where I found them.

A Google search turned it up along with many other free dxf files of all sorts. Try it.

Have fun. 

Flexible Stream • Digital Wood Joints





Harrow said:


> Phil,
> Im actually looking for dxf files I can import into my CNC software.
> The software that was supplied with my machine is Profilelab 3D.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harro (Jan 3, 2010)

*Timber Joints*

Thanks for that Barb,

I had already found that site and its great but was just wondering if any more existed

cheers

Harrow


----------

